# Window drain holes



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anyone know how the window frame drains in the Clubman body?

I'm getting a slight water ingress in the window channel, where the window catch locates. I've cleaned out these drain holes with wire and compressed air - they were a bit blocked with dirt but where do they drain to?


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Drainhole*

That does not look like a drainhole to me. I looks like someone has taken a drill to the frame in the mistaken belief they were making a drain hole, but I cannot see why one would be needed here since the hole is below the rubber seal. This means that water being deflected from the seal is running inside through the hole. Try bocking the hole with putty or similar then do a hosepipe test. I htink you might find the water ingress problem solved. If so you could effect a permanent repair. Good luck.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

There's 2 drain holes in each window, both side windows and the rear kitchen one - I thought they'd be standard from the factory :?

The water seems to build up past the hole and up to the seal level, how it's getting to the other side of the seal is yet to be deduced and I'm reluctant to disturb the seal at this stage.

The hole connects to a channel running around inside the entire window frame - the 2 holes in the frame are interconnected, I used auto electrical cable to clear the gunge and blew compressed air from a computer cleaner from hole to hole.

As luck (?) would have it, last night was the first dry night for a week, so I'm no further forward today........................


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*drainholes*

Thats interesting, do any of the other windows leak? if not is there something different on the one that does. But, as you said, where is the water draining to. Perhaps someone with similar windows could post a picture so you can compare, otherwise try looking at a similar model in a dealer.

If you know the manufacturer of of the window, look at their website.. Good luck


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Spoke to AS today, you were pretty much on the money _iandsm_. I spoke to a very helpful guy called Mark. He reckoned the holes were a modification as they were aware that there was a water ingress problem but they seemed to be in the wrong place!

He pointed me in the direction of where the seal meets the hinge at the top as a potential leak area - resealing with silicon on the aluminium frame (not the GRP) under the seal usually sorts it out. I looked closely tonight and I now see water streaks coming down from the hinge area so it seems Mark could be right.

Worth noting that silicone and body mastic used by the factory DON'T mix - the silicon can react with the mastic and CAUSE leaks!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*leak*

Seems you have a solution. Good!


----------

